# Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot



## correyna (17. Juli 2007)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

ich tummel mich hier schon ganz lange Zeit als stiller Leser rum und habe so versucht mir ein Grundwissen bezüglich der Fische anzueignen.
Bin aber nicht so der Typ der gerne schreibt hoffe aber dass Ihr trotzdem so lieb seid und mir in meiner Verzweiflung ein paar Hilfestellungen zur Aufklärung der Misere gebt  

Wir haben vor 4 Jahren einen Teich nach dem Vorbild von Naturagart angelegt, mit Uferwall, vielen vielen Unterwasserpflanzen (Wassrpest, __ Hornkraut, Nadelsimse) und mehreren Körben __ Schilf, Seerosen einem Sand Lehm Gemisch auf den Stufen usw.
Der Teich hat ein Volumen von ca. 15.000 lTiefe 1,50, Lange bis zu 9 m, Breite bis zu 4,50 m

Vor drei Jahren kamen dann Fische dazu.... 2 kleine Koi 5 Blauorfen zwei __ Shubunkin und ein paar Goldis.

Der Teich liegt leider größtenteils in der Sonne. Das Wasser war von Anfang an ziemlich grün aber keine Fadenalgen.
Seit diesem Jahr ist es aber so grün dass wir die Fische kaum noch sehen konnten.
Nach dem Durchlesen vieler Beiträge haben wir uns dann entschlossen eine Filteranlage zu kaufen.
Wir sind dabei auf Eure Ratschläge hier eingegangen und haben uns bei einem Koihändler einePatronenfilter mit einer UVC Lampe und einer 10.000 er Pumpe angeschafft.
Freitag nun wurde der Filtergeliefert und von uns gleich eingebaut. Das Wasser aus dem Filter läuft über einen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich.

Gemäß der Anweisung haben wir die Pumpe ziemlich an die tiefste Stelle im Teich plaziert.

Seit gestern hatten wir das Gefühl, dass der Teich schon etwas klarer wurde.
Gestern Abend dann haben wir uns gefreut mal wieder unsere Blauorfen zu sehen die sich in der Flachwasserzone tummelten aber sonst werder überaktiv waren noch nach Luft geschnappt haben.

Mit einmal haben wir dann aber eine tote Kröte entdeckt, die im Wasser schwamm.

Heute morgen schwammen mit einmal alle Fische tot im Teich, äußerlich keine Anzeichen von Wunden oder so.

Ich bin soo traurig und nur am Flennen, 1 Koi lebt noch aller Versuche ihn zu fangen sind aber escheitert, wir haben daher sofort einen Teilwasserwechsel vorgenommen, kaltes Leitungswasser nachgefüllt und sofort den Filter ausgeschaltet. Zusätzlich 1 kg Salz in den Teich geschüttet. Ich hoffe das mein gelber Koi Zitrone noch eine Überlebenschanche hat. Die __ Frösche in dem Teich sind übrigens noch putzmunter.:beeten: 

Was ist bloß passiert????? 

LG

Christine

P.S. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## midnite (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

mensch Christina, das tut mir aber leid  

irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass durch klares, sauberes wasser alles stirbt  

die profis melden sich aber bestimmt noch.

Habt ihr die Pumpe auch vorher benutzt ohne Filter quasi nur fürs Bachlauf?

Für mich hört sich das irgendwie nach Strom im wasser an. Vielleicht ein kurzschluss oder so??

Die Pumpe werde ich jedenfalls bis zur aufklärung nicht wieder anschalten...

Greetz,

Tom


----------



## correyna (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo,

habe eben noch mochmal mit dem Koi Händler gesprochen der mir den Filter verkauft hat.
Nach deren Aussage kann es nicht am Filter oder der UVC Lampe liegen.
Sie vermutet einen Sauerstoffmangel und hat mir nahe gelegt für € 79 einen Kompressor mit Sauerstoffbelüfter einzubauen.
In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich den jetzt erstmal bestellt. Ich hoffe nicht wieder einen Fehler gemacht zu haben....
Sie sagt den Filter sofort wieder anstellen ich traue mich aber nicht... kann es sein dass der Filter mit dem Bachlauf Sauerstoff ausgetrieben hat?

Meinem Gatten in der Firma haben sie gesagt das es an der UVC Lampe liegt die Nitrit gebildet hat.

Gibt es hier keinen der mir nochmal helfen kann?????:beeten: 

LG

Christine


----------



## midnite (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				correyna schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe eben noch mochmal mit dem Koi Händler gesprochen der mir den Filter verkauft hat.
> Nach deren Aussage kann es nicht am Filter oder der UVC Lampe liegen.
> ...



ich weiß nicht...
__ Frösche/__ Kröten können höchstens in Winter an Sauerstoffmangel sterben. Doch nicht in Sommer.

An deine Stelle werde ich erstmal mit der Pumpe warten bis sich hier jemanden mit eine konkreteren idee einschreibt.
Du scheinst viele Pflanzen im Teich zu haben. Ein Bild wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.

Greetz,

Tom


----------



## sabine71 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hi Christina,

wenn Ihr die Pumpe auch schon vorher benutzt habt, glaube ich nicht das es daran liegt.

Wenn die Pumpe neu ist, ist euer Elektroanschluß an dem die Pumpe hängt ordnungsgemäß verlegt? (Naßschutzschalter, oder wie das heißt  )
Vielleicht war es doch ein kurzschluß und die __ Frösche befanden sich nicht am Teich. Irgendwo hatte ich schon mal von einem Fischsterben nach einem Blitzeinschlag gelesen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo.

Ist nur mal so eine Idee, die Experten hier melden sich sicher noch.

Ich glaube nicht, das es an einem neuen Filter liegt, wäre mir absolut neu und auch der Rücklauf über den Bachlauf kann meiner Meinung nach nicht innerhalb so kurzer Zeit so gravierende Folgen haben.


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

[DLMURL="http://www.aquamax.de/HG06UG08.htm"]schau mal hier ![/DLMURL]

UVC Betrieb ohne eingefahrenen Filter wirkt 

wie 



tote Katze in den Teich schmeissen.............


----------



## correyna (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Also die Pumpe ist neu und an unsere Außensteckdose mit FI Schalter angeschlossen.
Das Haus ist relativ neu bei jeder kleinen Störung __ fliegen eher die Sicherungen raus als sonstwas.
Gegen einen Stromschlag spricht doch eigentlich dass ein Koi noch vor sich hin dümpelt und 1 kleiner __ Goldfisch den wir erst für tot hielten scheinbar auch die zweite Luft kriegt.

Nun habe ich mich hier zu Sauerstoff nochmal durchgelesen da gibt es ja auch so viele Aussagen zu. Hilfe!! Auf jeden Fall sind sich wohl alle einig dass nachts Sauerstoff verzehrt wird.
Hat jemand einen Tip was ich heute nacht machen kann um Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bekommen, sofern meine Zitrone und der Goldfisch heute nachmittag wenn ich nach Hause komme noch leben?

LG

Christine


----------



## rainthanner (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo Christine, 




> Meinem Gatten in der Firma haben sie gesagt das es an der UVC Lampe liegt die Nitrit gebildet hat.


Die UV-Lampe als Ursache kannst du ausschließen.  
Deinen Nitrit- und Ammoniakgehalt, Ph-Wert und O², sowie die Wassertemperatur solltest du trotzdem mal messen und hier schreiben. 








			
				correyna schrieb:
			
		

> Gemäß der Anweisung haben wir die Pumpe ziemlich an die tiefste Stelle im Teich plaziert.


Hier liegt vermutlich der Fehler. 
Wann wurde denn an der tiefsten Stelle zum letzten mal gründlich gereinigt? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

hallo karsten,

ich stelle deine thesen ja ungern in frage (da gibts dann wieder ), aber das soll über nacht so dramatische folgen haben??? :? 

wir haben damals auch die uvc gleich volles programm laufen lassen, ich wusste das gar nicht, dass man die erstmal stundenweise anlassen soll..... 

gut, es mag auf den teich ankommen, aber nochmal: über nacht alle bewohner hinüber??? das hört sich für mich auch nach strom- oder blitzschlag an!

vor kurzem war doch in den nachrichten, dass irgendwo auf ner wiese x-kühe tot gelegen sind. und nach nachforschungen war in unmittelbarer nähe tatsächlich ein blitz eingeschlagen. ohne anderen erkennbaren schaden, lediglich die kühe haben es nicht so gut vertragen....


----------



## karsten. (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> gut, es mag auf den teich ankommen, aber nochmal: über nacht alle bewohner hinüber??? das hört sich für mich auch nach strom- oder blitzschlag an!....






> Denn auch Schwebealgen, Infusorien und Bakterien nehmen erhebliche Mengen Schadstoffe auf und reinigen dadurch das Wasser. Bringt man die Algen und andere Lebewesen ohne weitere, begleitende Maßnahmen einfach um, geben diese sämtliche Stoffe, aus denen sie ihre Masse aufgebaut haben, fast schlagartig wieder ans Wasser ab.



auf die Verdünnung kommt es an 

aber den Zorn der Götter dafür verantwortlich zu machen ist doch noch weiter daneben ...........


----------



## Armin (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Ahoi,

ich schliesse mich da Rainers Vermutung an. Durch das Platzieren der Pumpe am Teichboden sind mit einem Mal alle Giftstoffe und anaerobes Gedöns in den Teich gepumpt worden.

Das ist so ähnlich, wie wenn man den Filter im Herbst abstellt, das Wasser drin lässt und im Frühjahr das dann so reinpumpt ohne gründliche Reinigung. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## midnite (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> ich schliesse mich da Rainers Vermutung an. Durch das Platzieren der Pumpe am Teichboden sind mit einem Mal alle Giftstoffe und anaerobes Gedöns in den Teich gepumpt worden.
> 
> ...


und der Kröte???? 

Greetz,

Tom


----------



## correyna (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Der Teich ist noch nie gereinigt worden daher kann das mit der tiefsten Stelle sein.
Allerdings war mein Gatte ja im Teich um die Pumpe zu palzieren auf einen umgedrehten Blumentopf und teilte mir mit das der Boden absolut sandig vom Gefühl her war und nicht schlammig.

Blitz oder Stromschlag schliesse ich aus, es gab kein Gewitter obwohl wir fast 40 Grad Außentemperatur hatten und die Kröte war bereits gestern Abend tot.
Die Fische sind über Nacht gestorben.

Einen Test habe ich bestellt mit Sauerstoff Messung und mit Bildern wird es schwierig weil ich nur ein Fotohandy aber keine Digicam habe.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## pepo (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

hallo,

wie haben sich denn die Fische vor der Inbetriebnahme des neuen Filters verhalten ?????
Waren die oft am Bachlauf ? 

Hatte ich die letzten 2 Tage.......Nichts gefressen und immer am Bachlauf....

War Sauerstoffmangel bei mir..... Hab nen Lüfter gekauft und nun gehts wieder.

Hoffe du kannst mit der Antwort was anfangen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Armin (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Moin,

naja die Kröte ist ja nicht vm Sauerstoffgehalt des Teichwassers abhängig: . Insofern ist die Vergiftungsvariante naheliegend.

Sauerstoffmangel hat bei den rasant gestiegenen Wassertemperaturen sicherlich mit reingespielt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Nestor (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Nabend,

oh mein Mitgefühl! Das ist wirklich heftig.

Ich denke hier haben alle recht, oder?! Denn verbrauchen nicht all diese Prozesse Sauerstoff? 

Viele Pflanzen und Algen im Wasser -> Nachts Sauerstoffverbrauch 
Viel Arbeit für Nitrifikanten (im Teich) durch abtötete, lysierte Algen -> Sauerstoffverbrauch + evtl. Toxine (Zellinhalte, Nitrit, Ammonium)
Einbringen des möglicherweise sauerstoffabgereicherten Mulms in höhere Zonen -> ebenfalls weniger Sauerstoff zur Verfügung
wohlmöglich hohe Wassertemperatur -> schlechtere Sauerstofflöslichkeit im Wasser

Oder nicht?

Grüße Björn


----------



## LarsD (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hi, 

ich schlage mich auf Karstens Seite ...  

Bei den Wassertemperaturen eine Algenblüte zu zerschießen, kann eigentlich nur ins Auge gehen. Die grünen Dinger haben vor dem Anwerfen des UV-Filters noch für O2 gesorgt und den bei der Witterung ohnehin angespannten O2-Haushalt des Teiches "über Wasser" gehalten. Wenn man die von heute auf morgen ausbremst und gleichzeitig dafür sorgt, dass der O2-Verbrauch durch die Zersetzung der absterbenden Algen in die Höhe schießt, ist alles beisammen, was man für einen Gau braucht. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## correyna (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Ja ich denke Ihr habt wohl recht....
Schäme mich total.....

Nochmal kurz Hilfe bitte...

Mein gelber Koi schwamm heute Abend japsend an der Oberfläche das gesamte Wasser roch fischig...

Ich habe es geschafft und ihn rausgekeschert und in eine Wanne mit Leitungswasser und Salz getan.
Habe ich hier in einem anderen Fred gelesen als Sofortmaßnahme.

Nun habe ich schon wieder das Gefühl das das nicht so richtig war....
Normalerweise soll man die Fische ja langsam an das andere Wasser gewöhnen...hier war aber Eile nötig..ich glaube nicht das er es noch länger gepackt hätte.

Die Wanne allerdings ist ziemlich klein.... Kann ich ihn bspw. besser in die Badewanne sitzen obwohl das Wasser dort ja keine Sonne bekommt?

Wie stelle ich jetzt in dem Wasser eine Sauerstoffversorgung sicher?

LG

Christine


----------



## correyna (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo,

ich könnte dann nochmal mit ein paar Wasserwerten dienen.

Nitrit Tröpchen Test 0,05
PH Wert Streifen Test ca. 7,4

Wir vermuten dass der Teich gekippt ist er stinkt entsetzlich...
Wir fahren Ihn komplett leer schliessen den Filter und die UVC Lampe wieder an.
Wann kann der Koi wieder in das Wasser?

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle einmal ganz herzlich für Eure Unterstützung bedanken.

LG

Christine und Helge ( der gerade den Teich leer pumpt)


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				correyna schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich könnte dann nochmal mit ein paar Wasserwerten dienen.
> 
> ...





die werte sind meiner meinung nach in ordnung.....


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo

Wirklich schade was dir da Passiert ist. 
War denn wenigstes der alte Filter noch in betrieb als der neue angemacht wurde?
Wahrscheinlich lag es, wie schon gesagt wurde, einmal am aufgewirbelten Bodengrund und einen nicht eingefahrenen neuen Filter.



			
				correyna schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren Ihn komplett leer schliessen den Filter und die UVC Lampe wieder an.
> Wann kann der Koi wieder in das Wasser?



Filter durchlaufen lassen aber *UVC aus lassen!!! *
Es muss sich jetzt erstmal ein Bakterienstamm im Filter ansiedeln der die Schadstoffe abbaut.
Wenn die UVC an ist wird alles gegrillt was in den Filter kommt.
2 Wochen warten Wasserwerte überprüfen und dann erst wieder Fische einsetzten.
Wenn jetzt komplett neues Wasser in den Teich kommt wird es wahrscheinlich erstmal einen Nitritpeak geben.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## correyna (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wirklich schade was dir da Passiert ist.
> War denn wenigstes der alte Filter noch in betrieb als der neue angemacht wurde?
> ...



Wir hatten vorher ja gar keinen Filter nun hatte ich soviel gelesen und wolltes alles besonders gut machen und nun das....

Zitrone schwimmt jetzt in der Badewanne mit einer kleinen Schilfpflanze...fressen will sie noch nicht...ich hoffe sie kommt durch.....
soll ich TZitrone jetzt zwei Wochen in der Badewanne lassen??? 

Die Arme kriegt doch Depressionen..

LG

Christine


----------



## pepo (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

oh oh oh...3 Jahre einen Teich mit Koi und ohne Filter......:beeten: 

Ich würde mal Wasser abpumpen und den dreck vom Grund leeren....: 


hilft vielleicht auch


gruß

Peter


----------



## correyna (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				pepo schrieb:
			
		

> oh oh oh...3 Jahre einen Teich mit Koi und ohne Filter......:beeten:
> 
> Ich würde mal Wasser abpumpen und den dreck vom Grund leeren....:
> 
> ...



haben wir gemacht der Mulm ist raus Filter angeschlossen Wasser läuft rein, UVC Lampe ist aus....

Habe nur ein schlechtes gewissen Zitrone solange in der Badewanne zu lassen.
Wie soll ich da Sauerstoff reinkriegen?

LG

Christine


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Wir sind die erfahrenen Experten hier, aber wie wäre es denn als Sofortmassnahme für die Badewanne mit einem kleinen, einfachen Teichbelüfter. Die sind schnell zu bekommen, denn die gibt es doch in jedem Baumarkt, samt Schlauch und Spudelstein.

Und als "Eisfreihalter" kannst Du den dann später sogar in Deinem Teich weiter verwenden.

Wir drücken jedenfalls alle vier Daumen für Deine "Zitrone"


----------



## ra_ll_ik (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

@Lars


> ...den Wassertemperaturen eine Algenblüte zu zerschießen, kann eigentlich nur ins Auge gehen. Die grünen Dinger haben vor dem Anwerfen des UV-Filters noch für O2 gesorgt und den bei der Witterung ohnehin angespannten O2-Haushalt des Teiches "über Wasser" gehalten. Wenn man die von heute auf morgen ausbremst und gleichzeitig dafür sorgt, dass der O2-Verbrauch durch die Zersetzung der absterbenden Algen in die Höhe schießt, ist alles beisammen, was man für einen Gau braucht.
> Lars



Moin
innerhalb einer Nacht?
Glaube ich nicht. Die Wirkung einer UVC ist erst nach Tagen zu erkennen.
So eine Funzel ist nicht in der Lage in solch einem kurzem Zeitraum alles zu zerschießen. Wenn es so wäre, gäb´s keine grünen Teiche mehr...
Gut, UVC Einsatz bei neuem Filter sollte man nicht machen, führt aber auch nicht in einer Nacht zum Super Gau.

Ich schließe mich der Meinung über das schmodderige Tiefenwasser an.
Pumpe zu tief, dadurch kam alles durcheinander, was nicht durcheinander gehört.
Wasser stinkt --> Teich kippt um....


----------



## correyna (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind die erfahrenen Experten hier, aber wie wäre es denn als Sofortmassnahme für die Badewanne mit einem kleinen, einfachen Teichbelüfter. Die sind schnell zu bekommen, denn die gibt es doch in jedem Baumarkt, samt Schlauch und Spudelstein.
> 
> Und als "Eisfreihalter" kannst Du den dann später sogar in Deinem Teich weiter verwenden.
> 
> Wir drücken jedenfalls alle vier Daumen für Deine "Zitrone"



Einn Belüfter habe ich gestern ja schon bestellt   Zitrone ist in der Badewanne putzmunter....frißt allerdings nicht.

LG

Christine


----------



## LarsD (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo Ralf, 



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> innerhalb einer Nacht? Glaube ich nicht. Die Wirkung einer UVC ist erst nach Tagen zu erkennen.



wenn Du wüsstest, wieviele Teich bei der momentanen Witterung jede Nacht nur ganz knapp am Gau vorbei schrammen ...  Die nächsten Katastrophenmeldungen kommen in der nächsten Woche, wenn Petrus bei den derzeitigen Wassertemperaturen in den Teichen Wolken vor die Sonne schickt und so seinerseits die O2-Produktion in den Systemen drastisch reduziert. 

Zur UVC ... Die Wirkung einer UVC setzt in dem Augenblick ein, in dem Du sie anschaltest. Wann man das optisch an einer grösseren Sichttiefe merkt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, denn abgestorbene Algen lösen sich nicht mal eben in Luft auf. Würde man so eine Umstellnung mit Sauerstoffmessungen begleiten, wäre die Frage nach dem Warum in diesem Thread schnell beantwortet. 

Im Moment sollte man von irgendwelchen Änderungen im Teich einfach die Finger lassen. Weniger Futter und kleinere Wasserwechsel sind augenblicklich das Beste, was dem Teich und den Fischen passieren kann. 

Viele Grüsse 

Lars


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> ich schliesse mich da Rainers Vermutung an. Durch das Platzieren der Pumpe am Teichboden sind mit einem Mal alle Giftstoffe und anaerobes Gedöns in den Teich gepumpt worden.
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung !
Das ist doch weder der neue Filter, noch die UVC schuld.

Ich würde jetzt auch mal mit Trauerkleidung eine Reinigung vornehmen und den Schlamm zu 80% rausholen.

Statt Luftpumpe- einmal abpumpen, Schlamm raus und neues Wasser drauf.

Die Blasen aus dem Mulm kennt doch jeder.
Im Winter hat man Angst davor und im Sommer nimmt man sich ein Paddel und rührt den Mulm so richtig um. :crazy:

Wenn es an den Temperaturen liegen soll, dann hätten wir im Jahrhundertsommer 2004? wohl alle keine Fische mehr gehabt.
Auch gibt es Teiche in Ländern wie Italien, Frankreich, Spanien  und auch in Griechenland.

Ich wette doch mal, dass es bei Elfriede in Griechenland schon seit Wochen heißer ist....


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es an den Temperaturen liegen soll, dann hätten wir im Jahrhundertsommer 2004? wohl alle keine Fische mehr gehabt..



War der Jahrhundertsommer nicht 2003 ?
 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## LarsD (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo Thomas, 



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es an den Temperaturen liegen soll, dann hätten wir im Jahrhundertsommer 2004? wohl alle keine Fische mehr gehabt.



Deine Meinung in allen Ehren. Wenn Du die Gelegenheit hast, dann miss einfach mal kurz vor Sonnenaufgang Sauerstoffgehalte in verschiedenen Gartenteichen. Danach können wir hier gern weiter diskutieren.  

Das Spiel ist immer wieder das Gleiche. Die Temperaturen steigen. Die Fische haben so richtig Kohldampf. damit die ja nicht verhungern, wird ordentlich gefüttert. Die Biologie im Teich läuft auf Hochtouren und Sauerstoff wird zum limitierenden Faktor. Die Nummer schaukelt sich bei Wetterlagen wie im Moment ständig weiter auf. Solange der Sauerstoffmangel am Morgen noch irgendwie kompensierbar ist, bekommt man bestenfalls die Streßsymptome bei den Fischen mit. Erst im aktuten Fall quittieren die Paddler den Mißstand mit spontanem Ableben. Und den akuten Fall bekommt man ganz super hin, wenn man mal eben noch Dinge veranstaltet, die zu mehr O2-Verbrauch und/oder weniger O2-Produktion im Teich führen. Bei der gegenwärtigen Wetterlage einer Schwebalgenblüte mit einem UV-Brenner auf den Pelz zu rücken, ist genau so eine Veranstaltung. 

Die Argumentation ist vielleicht nicht für jedermann nachvollziehbar. Aber wer sich die Mühe macht und mal Katastrophenmeldungen aus den Sommermonaten abklopft, wird feststellen, daß oft Algenbekämpfungsaktionen der Auslöser waren. Wenn ein System auf Volllast läuft und ich dann den "O2-Generator" Algenpopulation drossle, während ich im gleichen Atemzug den O2-Verbrauchern mit den gekillten Algen Futter serviere, muss ich damit rechnen, dass es knallt. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind die erfahrenen Experten hier,


 
oh je .... vielleicht sollte ich meine eigenen Postings vorher mal lesen, bevor ich sie abschicke .....

_Wir sind *nicht* die erfahrenen Experten hier_ sollte das natürlich heissen

sorry !!!


----------



## correyna (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Guten Morgen,

sofern es Euch interessiert möchte ich kurz berichten wie es weiterging.
Zitrone hat sich in der Badewanne sehr gut erholt wurde aber mit jedem Tag hektischer in der Wanne.
Nach Rücksprache mit einem Koi-Händler habe ich mich dann entschlossen Zitrone in den erst seit vier Tagen neu befüllten Teich zu setzen.
Ich weiß dass der Teich erst einlaufen soll aber ich hatte nicht das Gefühl dass es Zitrone in der Wanne besonders gut ging.
Damit Zitrone nicht so einsam ist haben wir ihr noch einen Koi dazu geholt. Nun schwimmen die beiden immer dicht an dicht im Teich zusammen rum. Ich glaube die Entscheidung war o.k.

Wir haben gleich Filterbakterien in den Filter getan, die UVC Lampe ausgelassen und den Filter durchlaufen lassen. Zusätzlich haben wir ein Belüftungssystem Koi-Flow 30 mit 6 Sprudelsteinen eingesetzt.
Die Wasserwerte haben wir auch getestet und sie waren alle in Ordnung.

Mit weiteren kleine Kois wollte ich noch so drei Wochen warten insgesamt aber nicht mehr als 8 Stück im Teich haben.
Ich denke bi ca. 15.000 l und einem großen Patronenfilter mit UVC Lampe müsste dass in Ordnung gehen oder?

LG

Christine


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo Christine,

jetzt müßt Ihr auf jeden Fall den Nitritwert im Auge behalten.
Google mal mit "Nitritpeak" oder nutz die Suchfkt. des Forums damit.... dann weißt Du, was passieren kann und wie man reagieren sollte. 

8 Koi bei 15.000Liter sollten ok sein.


----------



## rainthanner (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*

Hallo Christine, 

Danke für den "Nachbericht". Machen nicht alle so und von vielen hört man garnicht mehr, wie ein Thema letztlich ausging. 

Viel Spaß noch mit Zitrone und sicher würden sich hier einige über Bilder der neuen Teichbewohner freuen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## correyna (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christine,
> 
> jetzt müßt Ihr auf jeden Fall den Nitritwert im Auge behalten.
> Google mal mit "Nitritpeak" oder nutz die Suchfkt. des Forums damit.... dann weißt Du, was passieren kann und wie man reagieren sollte.
> ...



Ich teste im Moment jeden Tag das Wasser Nitritwert bei o bzw. nicht nachweisbar.
Wenn Nitritwert sich erhöht dann muss ich Teilwasserwechsel machen Richtig?


----------



## correyna (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuer Filter heute morgen alle Fische tot*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christine,
> 
> Danke für den "Nachbericht". Machen nicht alle so und von vielen hört man garnicht mehr, wie ein Thema letztlich ausging.
> 
> ...



Ich fand dei Hilfestellungen sehr nett und habe gehofft das es doch so manchen interessiert wie es Zitrone geht.
Bilder werde ich dann mal einstellen wenn ich es hinkriege.....


----------

